# hands going numb...



## chongsg (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm a newb... The wife and I just picked up some Specialized bikes this weekend (a Sirrus for me and a Vita for her) anyways test riding them around the area of the store was great!

We decided to ride the bikes home and I noticed that my hands were going numb/tingling a lot... I assume that it's the position of the handle bars and how I'm gripping them...

Is there anything that I can do that is a relatively quick fix to resolve this? Swap out the handle bars for something more ergonomic maybe? I'm all ears so please help me out...

thanks in advance!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

It can be a combination of things. Putting too much weight on your hands, too much bend at the wrist, not changing your hand position (hoods, drops, low drops, etc.)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

chongsg said:


> I'm a newb... The wife and I just picked up some Specialized bikes this weekend (a Sirrus for me and a Vita for her) anyways test riding them around the area of the store was great!
> 
> We decided to ride the bikes home and I noticed that my hands were going numb/tingling a lot... I assume that it's the position of the handle bars and how I'm gripping them...
> 
> ...


Numbness/ tingling is normally due to pressure, and there could be a number of factors causing it. 

Since it's a new bike and a new fit I'd look at making sure the saddle is (at least) level. If it is level, consider tilting the tip up _slightly_ (a couple of mm's will do). Next thing to check for is KOPS (knee over pedal spindle). IME it's best to be _slightly_ behind (5mm's will usually suffice). If you're not comfortable checking or making these adjustments, ask your LBS to do so.

Some other things to be aware of:
- Keep a relatively loose grip on the bars. Many riders keep an excessively tight grip, and this can lead to numbness.

- Keep the upper body relaxed, and arms slightly bent.

- Consider good quality gloves. They can quell road harshness/ vibrations which, over a period of time can also cause numbness.

- As much as flat bars allow, occasionally change hand position/ wrist angle.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

For what it's worth, I find that the stock grips on flat bars (such as my mountain bike) generally suck for me. Moving to something like a pair or Ergon's etc may help as well as all that's listed above.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I will get numb hands if:

** My saddle isn't angled a tad up at the nose, keeping me from scooting forward and putting more weight on my hands
** If I keep my hands in one position for a long time
** If my gloves are not padded enough
** If my bar is not padded enough (I use cork tape now)


----------

